# Need for Speed Most Wanted ruckelt



## Mewtos (17. Februar 2013)

Hey leute,

mein NFS MW (2) läuft auf mittleren Einstellungen nur ruckelnd und mit FPS Einbrüchen.

Mein system: 
AMD Phenom II x4 955
8 GB Ram (1600MHz)
HD7770
500 GB HDD
650W Netzteil
Win7 HP x64

MfG
Mewtos


----------



## Dragon AMD (17. Februar 2013)

Hi
Welche einstellungen verwendest du? Im catalyst und game?

Mfg


----------



## Yan04 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted*

Da ist die 7770 vermutlich zu langsam! :/


----------



## Anchorage (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Need for Speed Most Wanted*

Die 7770 taugt halt einfach nix.


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (18. Februar 2013)

Jup, 7770 raus dann läuft es


----------



## 10203040 (23. Februar 2013)

GotPainInTheAss schrieb:


> Jup, 7770 raus dann läuft es


 
So ganz ohne?.


----------



## ChristianLP (24. Februar 2013)

Most Wanted läuft au allen PC's rucklig!


----------



## GotPainInTheAss (24. Februar 2013)

10203040 schrieb:


> So ganz ohne?.


 Du weißt was ich meine -.-

Und das MW immer ruckelt halte ich für ein Gerücht!


----------



## Tripleh84 (24. Februar 2013)

Most Wanted Ruckelt auch immer, das ist ein Bug der Performance.. Tunnel Ein und Ausfahrten, Reflexionen usw.. Fps Rate von ca. 60 auf ca. 40


----------



## delpiero223 (25. Juli 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen, läuft auch auf der 560 ti schwächer als es eigentlich möglich sein müsste


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Juli 2013)

_Ahhh_, *CSI* Thread-Leichen-Fledderer hat wieder zugeschlagen!


----------



## delpiero223 (26. Juli 2013)

Ist mir danach auch aufgefallen, dass der Thread ja schon uralt ist. Dachte, Seite 1 wird schon aktuell sein mit Threads, aber wäre wohl nichts :o


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Juli 2013)

Für viele, so auch bei mir, ist NfS Most Wanted (2012) einen schnellen Tod gestorben- von der Festplatte geflogen und alles am besten gleich zur Wertstoff-Verwertung weitergereicht. Einfach auch um die Ressourcenverschwendung möglichst gering zu halten...


----------

